# A new important book



## Lost-in-Space (Jan 26, 2008)

A new book is coming out on DP. It is a medical book, with a medical book price. The author is Dr. M. Sierra who is involved with the DP group at Kings College in London. "Depersonalization: A New Look at a Neglected Syndrome" available from Amazon, soon.


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2009)

Halle-freakin'-lullia! OMG.
Thank you for this post.
Thank you Dr. Sierra. If I could I'd buy 100 and send them over to the medical school here.
Gotta have a look see!


----------



## Tenken (Dec 28, 2007)

I love that title!


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2009)

Tenken said:


> I love that title!


Holy Moses so do I. Here is detailed information. I've ordered it. This legitimizes this symptom/syndrome, whatever. This is a tool to really educate doctors. Finally!

Thank you for making us aware of this!

*Depersonalization: A New Look at a Neglected Syndrome*

[Dreamer comment: I think "syndrome" is a much better word. Neglected is a KEY word. The fact that this comes with so many other illnesses, that it is so common yet so "unknown" is the key. And Sierra, IMHO, is the world expert on this.]

http://www.amazon.com/Depersonalization ... 429&sr=1-1

[And this image is brilliant for the cover: I have renewed interest in educating doctors. I have been so low this past week, and now a bit of energy.]









From Amazon:


> Depersonalization is a dissociative disorder, causing alteration in the perception or experience of the self and a detachment from reality. This is a fascinating and clinically relevant phenomenon neglected within psychiatry. Far from being a rare condition, it can be as prevalent as schizophrenia or bipolar disorder and frequently occurs in association with other neuropsychiatric conditions. This is an up-to-date review of depersonalization, dealing with the subject from a wide range of perspectives and covering historical, conceptual, clinical, trans-cultural, pharmacological and neurobiological factors. It discusses recent neuroimaging studies providing fresh insights into the condition and opening up new opportunities to manage the symptoms with pharmacologic and psychotherapeutic interventions. As a reference book on depersonalization it represents a timely and highly relevant contribution to fill an unjustified gap in the psychiatric literature. It will be relevant to psychiatrists and clinical psychologists, as well as primary care practitioners, neurologists and psychiatric nurses.
> 
> *Book Description*
> Describes the experience of depersonalization and an up-to-date review of what is known about the disorder, dealing with the subject from a wide range of perspectives covering historical, conceptual, clinical, trans-cultural, pharmacological and neurobiological factors. Relevant to psychiatrists, neurologists, primary care practitioners and psychiatric nurses.
> ...


This is not "self help" but it is something every damned medical student should read. I think this book could be a turning point in our treatment, no matter what brought on the DP/DR. Many of us need to approach our treatment in different ways.

Cheers. :mrgreen:


----------



## Rein (Apr 29, 2008)

Wow that looks really cool, indeed a good title. Only a bit pricey for now  i maybe gonna buy it later.


----------



## peachy (Feb 9, 2008)

Dreamer* said:


> I think this book could be a turning point in our treatment


 :mrgreen:


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2009)

Dr Sierra was the probably the best psychiatrist I ever saw, may buy the book out of interest too.


----------



## Rein (Apr 29, 2008)

Anybody Pre-ordered yet?


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2009)

Rein said:


> Anybody Pre-ordered yet?


YES! I ordered it when this post first showed up. It won't come out until September but I want first dibs. If I have any goal right now it's educating doctors/medical students, and this is a medical textbook. I've already told my medical resident shrink (who is clueless), several doctors, and my ACSW (therapist). The ACSW knows more about DP/DR than anyone else. Do does my husband's therapist a Clinical Psychologist (Ph.D) DP/DR ARE COMMON.

Many doctors think it is "no big deal". Well for me it is very disabling and has been for years. It's like they don't believe me. This isn't true for everyone, but I got an email at my site from a 66 year old woman who's had this ... too long. She did not have drug induced. She has had a career, family, etc. But her mother was schizoprhenic. That would give any child an anxious childhood, and also could have given her a genetic predisposition to any number of mental illnesses.

For example a theory of schizoprhenia is that it can happen in the womb. A fetus could acquire a certain virus that interferes with brain development. Or in a situation of twins where one is schizophrenic and the other isn't ... one fetus gets more nutrition, has better plancental access, DOESN't get something from the mother that the other twin did, etc.

My therapist says she wishes she could get Sierra to do rounds at U.ofM. Hospital. I am so tired of psychiatry. It is so screwed up. The DSM is worthless, etc., etc.

I wish I could get him to a NAMI Convention, but the dude is in England. HELL.

I still think this book is a real turning point, if medical students are required to read it.

Yes I preordered. I have a link to amazon in an earlier post in this thread. For me as a researcher on this, it is a critical keeper. Why I'm willing to spend the money.

Cheers,
D


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2009)

PS ... the more people pre-order the more copies they will generate. And even if you pre-order, you are not obligated to purchase the book, or can return it. Sometimes they do this to see the scope of interest in the book.


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

this looks superb


----------



## RaoulDuke (Mar 17, 2009)

How much would someone who has DP/DR benefit from reading the book? Like if any of us here read the book would it help us in anyway or is this book just meant to educate people in the psychiatric world who are ignorant to DP/DR?

I think any book written and released on this condition is great but would it be worth purchasing if all it's going to do for me is tell me about the condition, symptoms, medication, therapy and other things that ive already researched, talked about and been through numerous times. Pretty much what I am saying is that as a current sufferer I don't know if the purchase would be worth it if all I am going to read about is things that I already know.

Like I said I think it's great for people who aren't in the know and more specifically for psychiatric professionals so that the treatment for it can improve but is the book really meant for people who suffer from DP/DR?


----------



## Monkeydust (Jan 12, 2005)

This is fantastic news, and it's about time the medical and psychiatric communities caught up to the fact that this is a real disorder.

Now, if a medical professional tries to fob you off, you can stroll in with this book and plonk it on his desk. A run-of-the-mill GP can't really argue with the latest research.

In several years' time, it may finally be the case that a person who walks into a clinic discussing these symptoms faces a doctor who actually knows about this problem, and can tell them why they're not actually going insane and in fact experiencing something fairly common. This could save a lot of people an awful lot of pain.

MonkeyD


----------



## HereIsEverywhere (Dec 22, 2008)

REQUEST IT AT YOUR LOCAL LIBRARIES IF YOU CAN! And other books on DP/DR

I know the libraries here allow for requests. There are over 60 results when I type in "schizophrenia" on the library search but NONE, not a one, for dp/dr! 7 when I searched "dissociative disorders" Granted many of the schizo results are fiction, but even so, that's still awareness.


----------

